# 40 Duck Decoys.



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Decided to sell more decoys here's the new link. 
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=36189024&cat=225&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=6

SOLD


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's a good deal, and the ONLY reasonable price for used decoys on KSL. You won't have any problem selling those.
I called on some old flambeau goose decoys the other day and the guy laughed at my offer. I guess he thought they were worth twice as much as he paid for them probably 20 years ago.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's a good deal, and the ONLY reasonable price for used decoys on KSL. You won't have any problem selling those.
> I called on some old flambeau goose decoys the other day and the guy laughed at my offer. I guess he thought they were worth twice as much as he paid for them probably 20 years ago.


I hear you I can't believe what some people want for old use decoys.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will take some. They still available?


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

I have 28 still.


----------

